# suche Bilderverwaltungsprogramm



## NiciB (18. Januar 2006)

Hallo!

Ich suche ein Bilderverwaltungsprogramm welches Bilder verwalten, fürs Web optimieren und auf einen Server laden  kann. Die Bilder sollten in verschiedenen Qualitätsstufen im Web verfügbar sein. Es sollte möglichst einfach zu bedienen sein und es sollten möglichst wenige Schritte nötig sein um die Bilder im Internet zu veröffentlichen.

Ich kenne viele Programme die Fotogalerien erstellen können, allerdings fehlt mir da die Möglichkeit verschiedene Qualitäten zur Verfügung zu stellen und die Funktion zum auf den Server laden.

Gruß


----------



## thecamillo (18. Januar 2006)

Photoshop, IfranView, XnView


----------



## Gahan (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich schließe mich mit einer Frage an: Ich suche auch ein Bilderverwaltungsprogramm, welches z.B. die Bilder alle liest und dann sehen kann, welche Bilder doppelt oder mehrfach vorhanden sind und dann die doppelten Bilder mit jeweiligem Pfad anzeigt. 

Gibt es so etwas auch?  Mit Sicherheit, oder?   

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße.
Gahan


----------

